# Justice for Dually



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

This is a post from another forum I belong to that kind of explains what happened:


> Hi everyone, need your prayers for Wendy and her horse.
> She was rodeoing this 4th was at Ft. Pierre, done with the rodeo and fireworks were going off.
> Put Dully in her trailer, got up about midnight, put him in the arena as all yards were taken, saw young people partying but didn't think anything of it, got up at 6am he was gone. Terrified went looking for him along with many others, seems the partiers had rode him down the main street so hard ripping his shoes off. Tied him to a tree roped his legs, beat him took his front and back legs with ropes an stretched him out he fell to the ground, tied his legs as you would a calf and roped and beat him, he is cut all over burned his legs, the dad of the one kid hid him at his place another kid found him told her to get the sheriff to go there not to go alone, i am sure they were going to destroy him. They brought him to her his head fell into her arms. She rushed him to vet his legs were swelling an after washing him off found it to be even worse. Today his legs broke open and can see the tendons, if the tendon stays on the bone and if they can keep infection out. He may heal but I don't think he will be the same from something so terrible.She is beside herself. There is more but this is enough for you to know the jest of it all. We need your prayers Can not believe anyone would do such a thing, and the Dad had guts enough to tell the sheriff he wanted Wendys phone no. he had deep pockets, he makes rough stock saddles at Ft. Pierre.seems to think he is above the law of any kind. Don't they hang horse thief's in SD???


This is the initial incident article. I believe they have suspects and leads and are expecting to make an arrest this week.

So sad 

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles/2009/07/09/news/local/189415.txt
http://www.rapidcityjournal.com/articles/2009/07/10/news/local/doc4a5668679597a792943816.txt
http://www.capjournal.com/articles/2009/07/10/breaking_news/doc4a57a8653b28d684354333.txt
http://www.capjournal.com/articles/2009/07/08/news/doc4a5429ce02aa2702117872.txt
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=127937875459 
Justice for dually!!! On The Rodeo Road


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I hope they catch these animals and throw them under the prison. I don't know if they still hang horse rustlers but I think they should start up again.


----------



## alli09 (Oct 23, 2009)

that is disgusting and people like that do not deserve to live.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i would hunt everyone of them down and do to them what they did to my horse.


----------

